# Thoughts on men wearing small watches?



## panamamike

Seems the trend these days is a big watch for men, even for women.
I have an older men's watch that is rather small. Given today's standard, it could be mistaken for a ladies watch.
I see wearing the watch more as a bracelet than a watch.

What are people's thoughts on men wearing small watches? Is this a danger zone?

Mike


----------



## StufflerMike

panamamike said:


> ....
> 
> What are people's thoughts on men wearing small watches? Is this a danger zone?
> 
> Mike


I do not think it is a danger zone and I do not care what Non-WIS say. That's my smallest one


----------



## panamamike

stuffler said:


> I do not think it is a danger zone and I do not care what Non-WIS say. That's my smallest one


What is a WIS?

Mike


----------



## StufflerMike

WIS - Watch Idiot Savant


----------



## tomsimac

OK, what is a WUS

I know.... Have an older Accutron sub 40mm... what size do you consider small?

Not like shoe size being related to a certain anatomical part?

This could be considered one of the funnier posts... gads.

Tip. If you own an Apple device and like music.. Check out Animoog. Now 99 cents and going to 30 bucks in 29 days. Just loo at it. I got it today for the fun of it.. What a deal
I am not at all changing the theme here... passing on a great tip for the small watch crowd.

With best regards,

Tom



stuffler said:


> WIS - Watch Idiot Savant


----------



## AAWATCHES

I am 6'2" weigh 310 ...


----------



## panamamike

stuffler said:


> WIS - Watch Idiot Savant


Thanks, nice collection BTW, I appreciate the input. This post is more geared for the non-WIS. I'm curious what people think of "nice" watches that aren't necessarily in style. I suppose I'm wondering where folks with a sense of fashion make of "classic" style vs. current trend when it comes to watches.

Why do I care? A watch is one of the few areas men can make a fashion statement, and unfortunately also be judged by said statement. I'm curious to how this choice in style is read by most.

Mike


----------



## panamamike

tomsimac said:


> OK, what is a WUS
> 
> I know.... Have an older Accutron sub 40mm... what size do you consider small?
> 
> Not like shoe size being related to a certain anatomical part?
> 
> This could be considered one of the funnier posts... gads.
> 
> Tip. If you own an Apple device and like music.. Check out Animoog. Now 99 cents and going to 30 bucks in 29 days. Just loo at it. I got it today for the fun of it.. What a deal
> I am not at all changing the theme here... passing on a great tip for the small watch crowd.
> 
> With best regards,
> 
> Tom


I figured I might get a few jokes on the subject, but I suppose that's the price of getting an answer to such a question.

It's a classic gold watch, 32mm diameter not including the crown. I have a larger wrist at nearly 8 inches. The watch doesn't cover my whole top wrist area...Additionally I have rather large hands, making the watch appear even smaller. This is what I'm calling small.

Also have to say, I don't care for wearing large bulky watches in general, I suppose I could if the watch isn't too thick... I have a tendency of bumping the watch being left handed.

Mike


----------



## MatthewCooper

I'm 6'4 and I'm more than comfortable with my masculinity to wear this 28mm watch (without crown)! I'm not really trying to make a statement against the common trend. I'm genuinely interested in the simplicity of early 20th century watches.

In this particular case, it's a Gruen Veri-Thin Precision watch, worn by fighter pilots in ww2.

Thoughts?













View attachment 545110


----------



## camb66

The reality of the situation is that true fashion trend setters have been wearing smaller vintage pieces for a while now.


----------



## Dr. Robert

true definition of W.I.S.= "wife is screaming"


----------



## J.D.B.

Around 33mm used to be pretty much the standard for men's watches. I wear them from 33mm on up, as the mood strikes.

Josh


----------



## Triton9

Most men who wear small watch just treat watch as a tool, a device that tell them time.

Those who wear big one want something out of the watch more than a tool.. Be it fashion or matching their suit purpose. 

I have a cheap casio marine gear digi ana watch(40mm) which I wear it for work. I simply don't care how it looks while rather more for it function purpose like stopwatch, timer , alarm and dual time. Cos I need those function for my job nature.

But when I go out for fine dining with friends or my wife. Watch suddenly is not just a tool but some jewellery to match my attire and environment. I will pick a bigger , nice looking and classy watch for that day. It can't be too small.


----------



## panamamike

Triton9 said:


> Most men who wear small watch just treat watch as a tool, a device that tell them time.
> 
> Those who wear big one want something out of the watch more than a tool.. Be it fashion or matching their suit purpose.
> 
> I have a cheap casio marine gear digi ana watch(40mm) which I wear it for work. I simply don't care how it looks while rather more for it function purpose like stopwatch, timer , alarm and dual time. Cos I need those function for my job nature.
> 
> But when I go out for fine dining with friends or my wife. Watch suddenly is not just a tool but some jewellery to match my attire and environment. I will pick a bigger , nice looking and classy watch for that day. It can't be too small.


I see this as the general public sentiment on watches, for fashion seems most are pushing large watches. To the point where people look at the smaller classic dress watches some will question whether it's a man's watch or not. This from the fact that now even women are wearing large, and in some cases, straight up men's watches. Something along the lines of a submariner which is a substantial watch.

I suppose I should accept this as the general fashion POV while those in the know regarding watches will know better.

Mike


----------



## baronrojo

A lot of the larger watches are fashion watches. Every watch has its place in society...but there is no way that you can compare a timeless look of a classic vintage watch with larger fashion watches. Most smaller vintage pieces will run circles around any larger fashion watch.

It's like comparing whether you drive a huge truck or a sports car...the people who appreciate each one is different for each case. Sure...having a large truck with huge rims is trendy...but a classic sports car is timeless.

Same goes for watches...a classy vintage watch can make a bigger statement than a huge fashion watch.


----------



## panamamike

baronrojo said:


> A lot of the larger watches are fashion watches. Every watch has its place in society...but there is no way that you can compare a timeless look of a classic vintage watch with larger fashion watches. Most smaller vintage pieces will run circles around any larger fashion watch.
> 
> It's like comparing whether you drive a huge truck or a sports car...the people who appreciate each one is different for each case. Sure...having a large truck with huge rims is trendy...but a classic sports car is timeless.
> 
> Same goes for watches...a classy vintage watch can make a bigger statement than a huge fashion watch.


I'm not sure it's that clear cut, many of the top watch makers are now or have been making larger watches. I'm not really drawing comparison to specifically fashion watches per say, but fashion in general... After all the high end watches are fashion watches too.

Mike


----------



## chirs1211

I have a couple of small vintage watches 34mm or so ,and a 7.5in wrist, i think if the watch is clearly vintage it'll look better tthough. 
I also wear up to 47/48mm. 
But if you like it wear it, and don't worry about what others think

Chris


----------



## panamamike

chirs1211 said:


> I have a couple of small vintage watches 34mm or so ,and a 7.5in wrist, i think if the watch is clearly vintage it'll look better tthough.
> I also wear up to 47/48mm.
> But if you like it wear it, and don't worry about what others think
> 
> Chris


What people think does matter.  Well, more specifically, I want to know what kind of statement a small watch makes about the wearer. Like it or not, people are judged by their appearance and a watch makes a pretty strong statement about who you are. This is more important in a work setting, the main reason for my question.

Found this link http://www.thetailoredwatch.com/blog/18-does-size-matter.
interesting which mentions part of the reason why we've moved to larger watches.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## obsidian

chirs1211 said:


> ... i think if the watch is clearly vintage it'll look better though.
> Chris


I think that's the trick. If a small watch gives a clear impression of being old style or vintage then it's more acceptable on a man's wrist.
As little as 10 years ago 34-36mm was a standard size for a man's watch. Now, that could be considered small for women's watches.
It seems to me that current woman's watches tend to be on bracelets, perhaps due to being considered more jewelry than tool. Bracelets were less common in the past and most men's watches came on straps. So when people see a small mans watches on bracelet it may tend to look modern and feminine, while the same small watch on a strap will evoke a vintage feel and seem more acceptable for a man to be wearing, since vintage watches are expected to be small.

Also, there is now a trend away from large watches and a growing popularity with vintage. Teens are still using the huge blingy monstrosities but a trend in men in their 20-30's is to wear obviously vintage small watches-- not as time keeping tools, but as fashion statements and as part of their personal style that says something about them. You get extra points if the watch is older than you are!


----------



## bryannalton

Good post! These are really very nice looking watches. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## wristclock

Anything under 34mm on a man looks weird but not as weird as people wearing HUGE watches, that bugs me way more.


----------



## Citizen V

Why are Watches Getting Bigger? / Catherine Jones of Cambridge


> While chatting to a Mayfair-based fellow horologist, I asked him what he thought were his best selling watches. He immediately replied U-Boat and Bell & Ross. He explained that when a customer has tried on one of the 45mm+ watches, going back to their own "regular" sized watch felt&#8230; well, emasculating. I laughed at the absurdity. He didn't. I looked down and saw his stunning new Azimuth, which at 47mm falls comfortably within the remit of this blog. Clearly, this was an issue with which he was intimately acquainted. I laughed again. He demanded I buy the next round.
> Could it be such a simple Freudian complex of male insecurities driving the growth in watch sizes? It's interesting to consider how wristwatches started out. Initially relatively clunky and prone to breaking, the challenge was to miniaturize. Smaller watches were more high tech. Then they got thinner. It seems that miniaturization reached a peak, and to distinguish expensive and prestigious watches, the design had nowhere left to go but bigger, wider, more eye-popping.


I think this article brings an interesting point of view. I agree that part of the reason is the age-old bigger is better (for men).


----------



## nateb123

I've not found that to be the case that often. There are compensating men but most are not, and what are women suffering from p*nis envy then? From my experience in watch sales, what women and men these days are finding is that they don't like the aesthetics of having something tiny sitting on their wrist. It looks wrong because they want to form an emotional bond with their watch and it's just sitting there, looking rather puny and clearly detached from them. People find that the watch being sizable relative to their wrist means that it "fits" them, that it's a part of them and connected to them (and visa versa). They're simply more visually melded and so people feel a more obvious emotional attachment to those watches.

And it makes sense. It's certainly more unique to have a watch that is specific to the size of your wrist instead of one that is just wildly smaller than it. After all, anyone but the most tiny person could pull off such a watch. So it adds a bit of specialness that it's neither too big nor too small. But that doesn't mean that smaller watches are somehow inferior, just that they endear themselves to their owners with their other attributes.

Regarding fashion, it depends what level of fashion we're talking about. If you mean the department store level of "fashion" where people buy what they're told is in style, then ludicrous watch sizes are common. No one has an eye for what looks good or bad so they buy the name and just something big hoping its big enough. This extends even into some very high-end stores. Ladies are buying laughable-looking Bvlgaris, Hublots and other such things. If you're talking high fashion, I see a lot of 70s retro-futurism, 20s art deco and quirkier European influences gaining traction. Brands like LIP watches or March LA.B come to mind. They're not so expensive but they are treated more as part of an outfit. It's basically assumed you'll have multiple watches just as you would have multiple shoes, or coats and so on.

Hope this helped!


----------



## mutemode

Well said, Nateb123.

For me it's pretty simple and has nothing to do with fashion or trends. From a visual and proportional standpoint, I think a bigger watch simply looks better on most guys than a small one. I don't care how vintage or classic or old a watch is, if it's 32mm, for example, it just doesn't look right to me on someone's wrist. I compare it to a suit: I can buy the sharpest looking one made from the finest material from a master tailor, but if it's three sizes too small it's going to look silly when I wear it. It's not that the suit isn't great, it's that it isn't right-sized (awful phrase, I know) for me. Simplistic comparison, perhaps, but ultimately you gotta go with whatever _you_ like and whatever _you_ think works!


----------



## panamamike

mutemode said:


> Well said, Nateb123.
> 
> For me it's pretty simple and has nothing to do with fashion or trends. From a visual and proportional standpoint, I think a bigger watch simply looks better on most guys than a small one. I don't care how vintage or classic or old a watch is, if it's 32mm, for example, it just doesn't look right to me on someone's wrist. I compare it to a suit: I can buy the sharpest looking one made from the finest material from a master tailor, but if it's three sizes too small it's going to look silly when I wear it. It's not that the suit isn't great, it's that it isn't right-sized (awful phrase, I know) for me. Simplistic comparison, perhaps, but ultimately you gotta go with whatever _you_ like and whatever _you_ think works!


I don't think that's an appropriate comparison, sure the watch may look small to your taste, but it's not "too small". As long as the band fit's correctly ect...

Going back to your point, it's about what people see as being proportional. I think the big watch trend definitely has an impact on what people consider to be a reasonable proportion. Once people get used to that, it becomes the norm and if you do something different it now appears out of place.

Not clothing but a similar psychological size thing can be said of soda portions. I remember back when an 8 oz. or 16 oz. soda was considered a normal size. 8 oz. soda would now qualify as a kids portion, not to mention those monster 44 oz. and larger big gulps of the world. People have been conditioned to think 44 oz. is now a normal sized soda. I think it looks like a bucket of soda.

Anyhow, I'm just glad to see I'm not the only one that admires the vintage type watches even if they aren't the current fad.

Mike


----------



## asadtiger

small watches look great on men, when smartly pulled...it shows class.


----------



## CDavis7M

My first "real" watch is my 1958 34mm Omega Seamaster. I saw it on eBay and I had to have it. I knew it was small, smaller than a usual watch. And sometimes, looking at it on my wrist I think that it's small. But I have about the smallest wrist of anyone I know at 6" (5'8" 130lbs) and I think it looks ok on my. It might not look as great on someone else. I actually had to take out my leather punch and add an extra hole to the watch band so that it fit.


----------



## nateb123

Well the other thing people forget about watch sizes is that diameter isn't everything. The lugs make a HUGE difference and are what make a watch "wear big" or "wear small". Bracelet designs are also a big deal since if the end links of the bracelet conform to the case and don't rotate, they effectively add to the apparent size of the watch. Curvature of the case also contributes as some designs wrap around the wrist better, making them appear smaller. So if it has long lugs and sits flat on the wrist, the smaller you can go, especially on a leather or rubber strap. Your Seamaster is a perfect example.


----------



## Otto Phan

CDavis7M said:


> My first "real" watch is my 1958 34mm Omega Seamaster. I saw it on eBay and I had to have it. I knew it was small, smaller than a usual watch. And sometimes, looking at it on my wrist I think that it's small. But I have about the smallest wrist of anyone I know at 6" (5'8" 130lbs) and I think it looks ok on my. It might not look as great on someone else. I actually had to take out my leather punch and add an extra hole to the watch band so that it fit.
> 
> View attachment 554464


I actually think that looks just about perfect.


----------



## dduck

Triton9 said:


> Most men who wear small watch just treat watch as a tool, a device that tell them time.
> 
> Those who wear big one want something out of the watch more than a tool.. Be it fashion or matching their suit purpose.
> 
> I have a cheap casio marine gear digi ana watch(40mm) which I wear it for work. I simply don't care how it looks while rather more for it function purpose like stopwatch, timer , alarm and dual time. Cos I need those function for my job nature.
> 
> But when I go out for fine dining with friends or my wife. Watch suddenly is not just a tool but some jewellery to match my attire and environment. I will pick a bigger , nice looking and classy watch for that day. It can't be too small.


A 40 mm watch is hardly small.


----------



## obsidian

dduck said:


> A 40 mm watch is hardly small.


Perceptions change (or are warped) depending on fads and trends-- I've seen several companies that market 50mm watches calling their 45-46mm models "midsized"!


----------



## dduck

obsidian said:


> Perceptions change (or are warped) depending on fads and trends-- I've seen several companies that market 50mm watches calling their 45-46mm models "midsized"!


Warped is more like it. I have an 8 inch wrist but regard 40 mm watches as way too big. I have a 38 mm Seiko dress watch which I rarely wear due to it's size and bulk. I considered a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40 mm watch but rejected it immediately due to it's size and bulk. Pity, I liked the style in every way except for the size and bulk. The Hamilton would have made a great watch in the 34 - 36 mm range, specially if they can also slim down it's thickness.


----------



## Teya

Citizen V said:


> Why are Watches Getting Bigger? / Catherine Jones of Cambridge
> 
> I think this article brings an interesting point of view. I agree that part of the reason is the age-old bigger is better (for men).


It find it to be a quite valid point of view as well. From a woman's point of view, I find big watches distasteful, but respect the choice of the owners. Elegance and functionality sadly come together only at outrageous prices most of the time. You'll be more than fine with that watch, specially being a vintage one.


----------



## Teya

I do, as well fin the Omega perfect. Elegant as a watch on a wrist can be. Congratulations on the purchase, timeless classic.


----------



## RobertoGMan

MatthewCooper said:


> In this particular case, it's a Gruen Veri-Thin Precision watch, worn by fighter pilots in ww2.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 545107
> View attachment 545108
> View attachment 545110


This is a _really_ nice watch due to the clarity of the display and vintage design, especially the visual emphasis of military time. I have an Accutron Spaceview that is also small and interesting but unfortunately does not have a date function. Date display is a necessity for me, so it gets very little wrist time.
Most of my watches are large (Casio Frogman, Ecozilla, etc). My huge Oakley Titanium Time Tank is currently getting the most play. I don't care about fashion, just drawn to these watches for my own enjoyment.


----------



## Fer Guzman

MatthewCooper said:


> I'm 6'4 and I'm more than comfortable with my masculinity to wear this 28mm watch (without crown)! I'm not really trying to make a statement against the common trend. I'm genuinely interested in the simplicity of early 20th century watches.
> 
> In this particular case, it's a Gruen Veri-Thin Precision watch, worn by fighter pilots in ww2.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 545107
> View attachment 545108
> View attachment 545110


this was tremedously helpful to me. I am looking into an old manual wind that is 32-33 and needed a wrist to see how it looks. I think yours looks great.


----------



## leicamaster

I can't wear anything larger than 38mm. 

I like my watches between 32-36mm. I find smaller watches to be quite classy. My favorite watch is 30mm.


----------



## Fer Guzman

leicamaster said:


> I can't wear anything larger than 38mm.
> 
> I like my watches between 32-36mm. I find smaller watches to be quite classy. My favorite watch is 30mm.


What size wrist do you have and do you have any wrist shots of anything 30-33mm? Thanks!


----------



## Ombre Vivante

I also shouldn't be wearing watches bigger than 38mm, but the majority of my watches are more than 40mm! The smallest watch I have is a Mondaine at 35mm. It fits me perfectly, but compared to my other huge watches, it looks a little bit like a woman's watch. However, girls don't normally wear something that big - at least the ones I know.


----------



## Mauritius

With the advances intechnology there are no reasons why a watch should be big, except if it is an automatic with numerous complications.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Mauritius said:


> With the advances intechnology there are no reasons why a watch should be big, except if it is an automatic with numerous complications.


The most complicated Pateks are 38-very low 40s


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Question, regarding sizes of a watch.


Instead of the diameter of a watch, would it be weird for a 18mm strap for men?


Sure those Vostok watches have 18mm bands. But is 18mm considered too narrow for one to be "masculine"

but im sure a 18mm NATO or Zulu strap would definitely not look "feminine"


----------



## idkfa

I wore a Wenger square dress watch for ten years, it was my only one. It was 32 mm without crown with a 40 mm lug width and a 19 mm strap. I am 6'4", 210 lbs, with smallish (6.5") wrists. It did not look odd or weird on me at all.

Unless you are getting into massive or mini watches, I wouldn't put any thought into it.


----------



## Juanjo_NY

baronrojo said:


> A lot of the larger watches are fashion watches. Every watch has its place in society...but there is no way that you can compare a timeless look of a classic vintage watch with larger fashion watches. Most smaller vintage pieces will run circles around any larger fashion watch.
> 
> It's like comparing whether you drive a huge truck or a sports car...the people who appreciate each one is different for each case. Sure...having a large truck with huge rims is trendy...but a classic sports car is timeless.
> 
> Same goes for watches...a classy vintage watch can make a bigger statement than a huge fashion watch.


I was with you until the truck/car bologna!!

I drive a Ford Bronco and wear a 38mm watch..


----------



## Mediocre

Old thread revival....

I occasionally enjoy wearing a 34mm Fortis on a Nato. Typical wear is 38-42mm, but the 34mm wears just fine in a thin bezel watch


----------



## DivisionFurtive

Once you go big, you don't go back


----------



## HoustonReal

DivisionFurtive said:


> Once you go big, you don't go back


I have a 48mm watch I hardly wear, even though it's more comfortable than a 45mm I also own. Most watches over 42mm just seem too big, and 38-41mm seem about right. I do have a Seiko 5Y22-7009 I wore for years, just under 34mm. It never seemed too small, and lots of colleges and universities sold them to their male graduates back in the 1980's.


----------



## Csm615

All personal preference in my opinion. If you like it, then there no reason you shouldn't rock it


----------



## bomba

MatthewCooper said:


> I'm 6'4 and I'm more than comfortable with my masculinity to wear this 28mm watch (without crown)! I'm not really trying to make a statement against the common trend. I'm genuinely interested in the simplicity of early 20th century watches.
> 
> In this particular case, it's a Gruen Veri-Thin Precision watch, worn by fighter pilots in ww2.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 545107
> View attachment 545108
> View attachment 545110


My thoughts?
Bloody kick ass!


----------



## azkid

PinoyPogiman said:


> Question, regarding sizes of a watch.
> 
> Instead of the diameter of a watch, would it be weird for a 18mm strap for men?
> 
> Sure those Vostok watches have 18mm bands. But is 18mm considered too narrow for one to be "masculine"
> 
> but im sure a 18mm NATO or Zulu strap would definitely not look "feminine"


Many Seiko use 18mm. Not sure I like your implication 

At least it is easy to find men's straps in that size.

I have a tiny, early 50's Bulova tank watch that takes 14mm and it took several attempts and searches to find a vintage style men's band.

The watch measures about 28mm x 38mm including lugs and thus is probably pushing the envelope on small. Maybe I will set a new trend.

I don't really care if I look like a dweeb at 6'1" with this tiny men's watch. I like how it looks and love the watch.

They wore them smaller back in the day. I say own it and rock the small watch.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefft1

That's a beautiful looking watch!


----------



## Kru Chris

Yes, it is. At least in Europe. I asked your question and it unleashed a torrent of abuse, including hate-PMs. 

I just wanted to gain experience owning some better brands. Omega, Zenith, ... Ladies' watches are much cheaper, as you know. 

Most of my watches are now ladies' models. Some are incredibly tiny - my grandmother had such a watch. (Just managed to mislay or lose 2 lovely wee little watches not much bigger than JLC's caliber 101. And see a serviced original Tiffany's watch with gems ending tomorrow. A piece of art, lovely jewelry)

Look at black & white movies. See those small watches warn by Cary Grant?

Do your thing, be a trailblazer! I'm not gay and refuse to let someone tell me how to enjoy myself.


----------



## Aidy

This thread is now over 6 years old, just a few days younger than my son. Don’t know why I’m posting,I just find it cool. Btw I don’t have a watch size,I just go for the ones I like


----------



## James Haury

DivisionFurtive said:


> Once you go big, you don't go back


Not true with watches.


----------



## Incompass

Agreed it’s what you like big or small. Kinda of been wearing larger watches for a while but starting to like a smaller one with a bracelet or two, not sure why. These days usually have a Fitbit on the other wrist so seems to work. I enjoy changing it up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

My anonymous beagle watch. It is 36 mm wide and 42 mm lug end to lug end. It is 9 mm thick.






MY small easy reader und Mein Spider mensch. The TIMEX is 9 mm thick and 42 mm lug end to lug end. It is 37mm wide with the crown. Spider Mensch is 34 mm wide with crown.it is 37.5 mm lug end to lug end and 9 mm thick.


----------



## James Haury

The Cornavin Dj homage is 39 mm wide w/crown and 12 mm thick w/crystal.It is 45.5 mm lug end to lug end. The anonymous tank is 41 mm lug end to lug end it is 29.5 mm wide and is 10.5 mm thick. The Slava is 13 mm thick and 43 mm lug end to lug end.It is 40.5 mm wide with the crown.The last watch is 25 mm wide w/o crown.It is 35 mm long and 9 mm thick.My wrist is 7 inches and fairly flat.


----------



## Pimmsley

I'm really enjoying my two new swatch watches at 33-34mm and my 69' Accutron at 34mm... 
I have a 7" wrist..

34mm






















39mm















40mm


----------



## todtracy

Most guys might consider this too small but not me. Its a mans watch from the 1950s, 20mm wide. Patek made watches for men at this thickness also. I'll wear it out with pride I don't care what others say or think. 7" wrist 6 ft. 200. 
I was a Marine and don't consider myself girly lol. This watch would look great on a woman but so would my 38mm IWC.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RasAlGhul007

Didn't Muhammad Ali wear a Cartier Tank that was 28mm??? 
I think this size for gender is just preference. Women have smaller wrists on average, so they get smaller watches on average. Men have larger wrists on average, so they get larger watches on average. I have a VERY small wrist and look like a clown if wear anything larger than 44/45mm dial size. So for me smaller watches look seamless on my wrist. 
IMO it all comes down to personal style. Anyone can wear anything and make it work.


----------



## jfslater98

Have a Movado so small I wonder if I was bought the woman's version









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb2

I know it's been said before, but a square 32mm (with diagonal near 45mm!) will wear considerably larger than a 32 diameter circular watch. 
With 6.75 wrists I'm fine with 29mm square or tanks (e.g. cartier santos galbee, nomos tetra), but if circular I find 32mm and under just too small. Lug/band width and bezel thickness - or lack thereof - can also really change up one's watch size perception...


----------



## 369

I prefer to have betwwen 39-41mm


----------



## Tonystix

I prefer 38-42mm.


----------



## warsh

Men wearing small watches show their love of classical style and that they are secure in their masculinity....


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

In the days when men often wore suits - work, going to the movies, going out to eat, etc... - much more often than they do now, a smaller, thinner watch was a better fit with dress shirts buttoned at the wrist. That could be one reason why men used to wear smaller watches. Saw a picture of Clark Gable with a very small watch.

Style of the case, face and strap/bracelet are also factors (duh).

The smallest watch I have is a 38mm Victorinox Swiss Army Watch (advertised as 39mm, I get 38mm). Wouldn't want to go much smaller. I'm very interested in a Tudor Day Date that is 36mm. Love the watch, but just feel like that size is borderline enough for me to need to see it on my wrist, first.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

Woops, dbl post


----------



## annmes

I think small watches do accentuate the wrist line, making for a classy look.


----------



## Viseguy

Small watches have a high comfort:utility ratio, and are therefore stereotypically masculine. Wear them with confidence.


----------



## Kola55

34mm Is the smallest I can go.







But I do have many small pieces.


----------



## Kola55




----------



## ram71

For me personally, I like the combination of a smaller watch and a NATO. But it usually feels weird when paired with a bracelet.


----------



## titaniumshoe

Honestly I like the smaller watches (anything between 36-38mm), for me 38mm is the sweet spot. I have noticed is harder to find a smaller watch these days and that's a little frustrating because I have a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Smaller watches are a throwback in style, and I like that. For me personally, dress watches are between 34mm-40mm. Sports watches are 42mm-46mm. 7" wrist. Of course, there are lugless watches or long lugged watches that can throw the generalness of all of this right out the window.


----------



## Rocket1991

Considering most of modern fashion watches are on the bigger side, this topic is provocative.


----------



## paul vandermaas

Love my 34mm Bucherer on my 7 and a half inch wrist


----------



## Wingman67

I have an automatic Swatch from the mid-90's that I will wear on occasion. Sentimental value, bought for me as a souvenir during their trip in the far East.


----------



## OutOfSpec

IMHO, smaller watches work better for most men's wrists. I prefer that to a large watch overpowering a skinny wrist.


----------



## Paganizonda51

I have small wrists, and I hate this trend of big watches. Look at old pictures of Al Capone, he wears small watches and I'm sure no one had told him that he looked like a woman ! It's not that Al Capone is someone I admire, it's only to show that it was just the trend of this time, small watches were not a women-only thing. 

So why would it be a problem for a man to wear small watches nowadays ? 

As far as I'm concerned, averything over 38mm looks big, and everything over 40mm looks oversized. I think that my next watch will be a lady's watch. My only concern is about the funny bracelet and fake diamonds that you find on all lady's watches now...


----------



## rr82

panamamike said:


> Seems the trend these days is a big watch for men, even for women.
> I have an older men's watch that is rather small. Given today's standard, it could be mistaken for a ladies watch.
> I see wearing the watch more as a bracelet than a watch.
> 
> What are people's thoughts on men wearing small watches? Is this a danger zone?
> 
> Mike


I think that if you feel good wearing it, then it's nobody's business. I do think that under 32 is too small, however, considering a regular sized wrist (6 to 7 inches)


----------



## pinchharmonic

MatthewCooper said:


> I'm 6'4 and I'm more than comfortable with my masculinity to wear this 28mm watch (without crown)! I'm not really trying to make a statement against the common trend. I'm genuinely interested in the simplicity of early 20th century watches.
> 
> In this particular case, it's a Gruen Veri-Thin Precision watch, worn by fighter pilots in ww2.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 545107
> View attachment 545108
> View attachment 545110


you are 6'4" you can wear anything you want lol


----------



## Chrislc42

Smaller watches I own/wear are mostly vintage ones, like 50-60s era Bulovas and Hamiltons. For newer watches, I find it most comfortable 36-42mm range, depends on the thickness. I find it harder to wear thicker watches than wider watches, although it depends on the lug-to-lug and comfort...


----------



## john_marston

pinchharmonic said:


> you are 6'4" you can wear anything you want lol


You're replying to a 10-year-old post.

Also, a weird way of admitting that shorter people compensate


----------



## Stephen2020

I have got a Rolex Prince homage, rectangular watch, 24mm across. My smallest round watch is 26mm across, a Citizen auto, and 26mm is still a traditional men's although probably the lowest limit. I mix it up and so am used to many sizes, the largest I had was a 60mm Panerai homage.


----------

